# FanFic: I will Carry You



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*I Will Carry You
A Sasuke/Naruto fan fic*

*? Naruto is a registered trademark. This is a fan fiction for enjoyment only, all rights of the creator are deeply respected.*

*NC-13: Swearing, violence.*

It was a B-Rank escort mission at the start. The team was to pick up a young girl from a temple at the border of the land of stone and see her safely into the arms of Garra, the Kazekage of the village of Sand. The trouble was obvious from the start from the unknown attackers who beset themselves atop the team.

The last time Sasuke and Sakura saw Naruto, he was attacking with the multi-shadow clone jutsu in an attempt to fool and draw the attackers into following him. He had given Sasuke a swift kick in the ass hard enough to brutally bruise him into thinking twice about joining the fast moving full scale brawl. ?Run dumb-ass! I?ll catch up!? Naruto tossed Sasuke away to a crash in the dirt like a rag doll before he ran off being pursued by the attacking ninja horde.

Sasuke, Sakura and their charge found the safety of a ground cave and waited. Minutes went by, then hours went by, then a day?

Sasuke snarled and pounded the dirt before turning to Sakura. ?Get her to Garra. I?ll give you the best start I can.?

Sakura snatched him by the shirt and didn?t get a word edgewise before his burning eyes cut a trench through her soul. ?Don?t worry, I bet the idiot got himself lost.?

Sasuke?s search turned desperate hours later as he came across a field of indescribable carnage. Trees snapped like twigs and toss around like chopsticks, bodies and parts of bodies or unrecognized parts of bodies and everywhere the stench of death. It seemed Naruto had smashed headlong into an army, not some mere clan.

Sasuke saw something long and blue coming from one of the dead ninja soldiers and as he rolled the dead body off of it he got a sudden twist in his stomach?

A leaf head protector.

He clenched it and searched more franticly than before among the dead, Naruto would have died before anyone put a hand on his protector. After a long search, Sasuke did find him but he now felt certain that Naruto was somewhere?in the hands of them.

He searched the area for two days, having only the briefest moments of sleep. He had to constantly fight thoughts between cursing Naruto and going mad with worry, any moments hesitation in his focus could turn instantly deadly.

Finally he had found an objective sunk between the towering heights of two opposing Mastiff ridges, a tall imperial castle like those he saw in other lands and on other missions?

He stroked his sweat soaked hair and swallowed his spit, cursing quietly under a labored breath. ?Damn you Naruto, you crazy idiot!?

Sasuke took some relief in the fact that he had gotten close enough as it was without being jumped. If they did manage to capture Naruto, the affair cost them dearly. Sasuke had no illusion however that whatever remained of this army was securely held up inside the castle keep.

He made a slow and silent course around the high walls of the keep, seeking any possible avenue of swift access once night came about. He quickly made stock of his weapons and back pack and found it scant. He loaded up his belt pouches with his remaining short shurikan, small throwing Kunai, half a dozen explosive balls and the small medical bag Sakura pushed on him back at that ground cave.

He did find one small side door but smirked at the outright stupidity of the enemy. ?So foolish.? Sasuke thought. They were expecting him to pick so easy an opening?so they could probably fill his belly full of arrows as he stepped through. Oh no?the wider front gate offered more room but the side door?

Sasuke lay on his back silently awaiting the coming darkness, his hands slowly moving through the intricate signs and motions that called forth the Uchiha mastery of the fire within. His face was all intensity, his eyes scowled, a low growl filled his throat.

?NOW!? Sasuke snarled as he flipped onto his feet and sent a trio of fire balls from the brush and into the side doorway?

The hapless guard blocking the opening was consumed before he could scream out the coming invasion.

The Uchiha bolted from his place of concealment when he heard the alarms being gonged and banged from inside the castle. He cut a sharp corner around to the steep ramp that lay before the main castle entrance and as the protectors raced to meet the threat exploding at the side door, the battle was joined at their front!

Sasuke caught the first guard on the left with a kuni to the chest then jumped the second, dodging his swinging sword and snapping his neck like a twig with a powerful scissor twist of his legs. He caught a few ninja stumbling from a barracks not far from the gate and unleashed a flaming scythe stream that slammed into the hapless group as they reacted to his presence?

?SHARINGAN!? He snarled as he took up a horse stance against another attacking group coming from his left. Sasuke?s eyes went from their dark black to blood red with the tri-foil yin image swirling from his pupils. Time suddenly went from a state of normal vision to a hyper-reality where the enemy?s movements became slow, supple and swiftly predictable.

So bad for them. Sasuke broke the sternum of one, then the leg of another, then he ran another through with a Kuni, slammed another in the head with a shurikan, set two more on fire and disarmed another with a spear by snapping it in two, ripping it from the ninja?s hands, running the tip into his neck then breaking it off with a hard jerk!

Now he had two broken pieces of the spear in his hands and commenced to Escrima his way through the attackers, swinging the sticks in blinding arcs that broke noses, jaws and sliced eyes open!

He reached the doorway of the castle and cut down three attackers on the stairs with shuriken strikes before pulling out a set of knife fighting Kunai and dueling with sword armed ninja half way up the climb as they darted out from trap doors and porticos. He caught a sword with a swift cross parry, twisted the blade from its owner and kicked him so hard in his nuts that the poor man threw up over himself before being snatched by his hair?

*?DO YOU HAVE THE NINJA CALLED NARUTO HERE!?* Sasuke commanded. *?ANSWER ME SCUM BEFORE I START SKINNING YOUR WORTHLESS HIDE!?*

The man cringed and shook?.till Sasuke sliced part of an earlobe off.

*?ANSWER ME!!WHERE IS NARUTO UZAMAKI?!!?*

The man?s sudden look up gave it away. Sasuke ran him through the neck with a kunai and left him to bleed out in a crumpled gurgling mess behind him as he made his way up the steps.

The attacks had ended obviously or the remaining dead enders had fled upon seeing the inflicted bloodbath on their comrades. Sasuke stopped at the top of the steps to listen quietly and the muffled sounds of ?cracking? noises expedited his mad search as he tore room from room apart at the top of the castle. The last room was more a closet than anything with a ladder going up to a trap door above his head.

The Uchiha climbed quick as a cat and broke through the door above to confront a scene of ghastly horror?

A large warrior dressed in battle armor was hovering over a lying figure on the floor, whipping him brutally with a cat of nine tails. It turned Sasuke into a screaming, enraged flash of furry. Not even a single blow that cut a good furlong into his cheek stopped the Uchiha from scaling the murdering creature and planting a kunai as deep as it could go into the giant?s skull.

Sasuke rolled off, jumped back up, sliced the warrior?s neck open and kicked him as hard as he could till the large man stumbled back, fell through the trap door and landed with a sickening crunch of neck bone on the floor below.

There he stood stiff as a statue for what must have been an eternity to him till the Sharingan dissipated and returned his eyes to their normal black luster. It was then that he heard the soft but disturbing sounds of moaning. He looked behind him and his eyes widened with terrible distress?his eyes only had to fix on that familiar golden hair?now made unfamiliar by dirt?.filth?and gobs of blood.

end of chapter 1


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*The Village of Sand*

Tamari met Sakura after she had passed the front gate with the young girl riding her shoulders. “They sent only you? You must have surpassed the other two, good for you Sakura.”

“No. Sasuke ran after Naruto and they haven’t caught up yet. Our village knucklehead took on a whole army, so typically Naruto.”

Tamari smirked. “So typical of the Male ego.”

Sakura looked about the khaki landscape. “Where’s Gaara?”

“He’s been gone for two years now.” Tamari said sighing.

“Oh no!” Sakura responded as if the great sand ninja had met some terrible end.

“Don’t worry. Two years ago he just handed the control of the village to me and Konkuro and walked off, said he was going into the wilderness for two years.”

Sakura sighed. “He just left?”

“Gaara is not one to give a reason to anyone.” Tamari said moaningly. “If you need help, I can’t give much. Since the great battle of Kohana we’ve been…you know….short of arms.”

Sakura sighed. “That means I’ll have to find some way of getting information to Lady Tsunade.”

Tamari smirked. “Knowing those two clowns, you won’t need to rush off that quick. The least I can do as Gaara’s co-counsel is offer you food and shelter for a day’s rest before you go home.”

Sakura looked at the little girl now standing behind Tamari and sighed exhausted. “She was really worth this?”

“In time the meaning will become clear.” Tamari said as she guided the little girl and Sakura to a resting hut.

*1st Day….Evening.*

Sasuke poked and stoked the small fire that sat protected inside a large bamboo chute he carved out. He took another portion and made a makeshift cup to brew an herbal tea for Naruto. He watched as Naruto gently chewed the wild green “salad” Sasuke had made with more of Sakura’s medicines.

“…Who do you think….has the best body? Ino or Sakura?”

Sasuke pursed his lips. “I haven’t cared to notice.”

Naruto moved his lips, or tried to move them sarcastically.

“You never notice…”

“I don’t have the luxury of being a boob observing slack-job like some idiots.”

Naruto huffed and coughed.

“They talk about you….”

“I don’t care. They can talk to each other all day for what I care. Nothing they say or do helps me in any way at all.”

“You don’t like girls period….I never see you with them.” 

Sasuke sighed. “I don’t have the time for their stupid games, are you blind?” He took a deep breath to restrain his building frustration. “Naruto, you need to wake up and see what the deal is between Sakura and Ino. Their interest in me is as a fucken trophy so they can cackle how one got my dick in her fucken pussy first…that’s all.”

Naruto snorted…

“Sakura’s not like that.”

“Then you’re totally as stupid as I thought. Sakura doesn’t want a thing to do with you and by the time she might….you’ll be an old panty sniffing kook like Master Jiraya.”

“….You’re a cock sucker! When I’m better….you and me…..”

Naruto coughed hard and cried at the pain, his hand reaching to grab Sasuke’s throat.

“The truth hurts Naruto. But I do know a girl who truly fancies you, why I can’t tell. Hinata Huga.”

“Hinata? That Introvert. Wears all that thick clothing, always quiet….give me a break.”

Sasuke frowned.

“She probably has peas for tits.”

Sasuke clenched his fists. “You fucken ass hole! You truly are a stupid brainless careless idiot like your perverted master. How dare you say that about Hinata!”

Sasuke wanted to pull Naruto’s hair out but he snarled instead. “Hinata is the kindest, the most intelligent, the most innocent and the most thoughtful girl in the village. She stood by you from the first day your worthless ass came to the academy and how do you treat her? Like fucken shit!”

“I……”

Naruto turned his head sideways. Sasuke was right, Hinata had been there. She was ever silent but ever supportive. He closed his eyes tightly in regret.

Sasuke mixed the Japanese spruce pines in the bamboo cup, cleaned them out and helped Naruto to hold his head up. “This has a lot of minerals and vitamins, at least it’s what Sakura wrote.”

Naruto took a sip.

“It’s not that bad….about Hinata.”

“Don’t say sorry to me. You should tell her what you think.” Sasuke felt Naruto’s forehead and groaned slightly. A fever was still there, obviously not the kind of heat Sasuke had hoped for.

Naruto lay still and quiet for some time between short periods of sleep and lucidity from the drugs.

“Do you….think I’ll have scars?”

Sasuke nodded. “Yeah…you’ll look uglier, a vast improvement.”

“You suck.”

“Fuck you.”

“Already been...you’re too late.”

Sasuke sat silent for a moment, his fists clenched in visceral anger and hate. No matter what he ever thought of Naruto…that was not something he wished for. Another violent convulsion suddenly tore through Naruto’s body and he clawed on Sasuke’s arm until his passed its course.

“Gasp…..gasp……ugh….something’s really wrong.”

Sasuke took Naruto’s hand. “Keep talking to me. Don’t you pass out on me your little whimp!”

“I wouldn’t dream of it…..when we get home….I’m gonna kill you.”

“Bring it on you little bitch.” Sasuke pushed Naruto’s hand away. “Keep trying to get that Fox?!”

“I am!....”

*Night time
Village of Sand*

Sakura stood outside her hut looking into the night sky as Konkuro came up with a tray in his hands. “Fresh rabbit, greens and a cup of tea. Tamari made it.”

Sakura took the tray and bowed. “Thank you both. It’s been two weeks since the last good meal we ate.”

Konkuro nodded, knowing Sakura was talking about Naruto and Sasuke as well. He decided not to expand the conversation with their inclusion. “The nights here tend to be cooler. I would advise you sleep with the netting over the bed though, the sand is so fine it’ll get into your mouth and hair if it really starts blowing.”

Sakura placed her tray on a small table near the hut door. “Konkuro? Why did Master Gaara suddenly leave? You seemed closer to him, don’t you know?”

Konkuro crossed his arms. “After our confrontation with Naruto, He felt that a great weight had been pushed from his heart. He said he needed to go away to confront the sage demon he’s carried for years. He should be coming home soon if he was successful.”

Sakura said nothing as she looked out beyond the village to the rocky heights of the Northern Kirashano mountain range. She wished that somehow through a force of luck, Garra would run into Sasuke and bring him home.

Naruto was added at a distant second thought.

2nd Day….Morning.

Sasuke had been up all night and was all but stumbling till Naruto’s complaining forced him to sit by a river. Naruto’s voice had improved from the weakness the day before but the fever hadn’t broke nor did the ever present convulsions.

“I…killed a squaw bird.” Sasuke said as he made a small fire and cooked a little of the meat.

Naruto looked at it. “Better than nothing huh?” He then looked at Sasuke. “You need to sleep.”

Sasuke rubbed his eyes. “I’ll be fine.”

“It won’t do me any good if you fall over and I bust my head open.”

“Shut up.” Sasuke snorted.

“Hmph….you’re the idiot. You need your sleep, I haven’t seen you go two days without a nap at least.”

“I’m too busy watching you.” Sasuke huffed.

“Well I don’t need your gawking.”

Sasuke frowned. “We gotta get to the village as quickly as possible and that means no delays no matter what you think.”

Naruto closed his eyes. “I’m sure Sakura got home safe and that right now she’s got people coming after us…”

“I…..still can’t feel my legs.”

Sasuke looked about for a log to get Naruto across the river. “I’m sure it’s just temporary. Lady Tsunade will fix it.”

Naruto grimaced. “Do you think she can stop this weird feeling in my ass?”

Sasuke looked back. “Stop thinking about it.”

“You try having a big guy between your legs forcing his dick….”

“Shut….up Naruto!” Sasuke waved his arms and pleaded. After some time he was managing to pull a log with Naruto aboard across the river.

end of chapter 3


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*The Village Hidden in the Leaves*

Sakura was given a horse on the morning from Tamari and had made the best speed back to the Hidden Leaf, not even stopping for the front gate guard who chased her horse half way through the streets before realizing who the rider was.

She didn’t stop the horse when it ran by the Hokage’s house, instead she jumped off and broke into a run the moment her tip toes hit the ground. She raced by Konahanmaru as he was coming down the winding outer ladder and burst into the Hokage’s office just as Tsunade was sipping her morning tea…

Now she was wearing her tea.

“Ugh! SAKURA!” Tsunade snapped. “Damn! What’s with you young lady?”

Sakura bowed. “I’m sorry Lady Tsunade…our mission….I delivered the child but…”

Tsunade frowned. “Where are your two book ends?” She said referring to Sasuke and Naruto.

“We ran into a large force Lady Tsunade. Naruto got separated from us and Sasuke chased after him.”

Tsunade stood up from her desk. “Shizune! Find Kakashi, get him here as soon as you can.”

“Yes my Lady!”

Tsunade walked Sakura to a large wall map. “Where was their last location?”

Noon, the post river crossing.

Sasuke felt a hand in his open palm and looked over to see Naruto sleeping….he hoped.

“Naruto?”

The boy opened his eyes. “Are my bruises getting better?”

“No.” Sasuke replied. “Do you feel hot?”

“Yeah.”

Sasuke pursed his lips. “Do you want me to bath you? It’ll help cool you off.”

Naruto groaned. “If you show a hard-on I’ll find some way to fuck you up.”

“Cut it out.” Sasuke snarled. “Trust me this isn’t something I desire.”

Sasuke finished bathing and re-treating Naruto’s wounds. He couldn’t hide the emotional impact of the obvious.

Naruto half-chuckled. “So….am I devirginized?”

“Mother…..do you have to repeat that?”

“Well shit! I guess I could sweep it under the rug, oh it’s nothing I…..just got gang fucked in the ass by some guys….by the way, how’s the weather?”

Naruto grimaced at another spasm. “Damn it!”

Sasuke mixed another medicine drink. “I don’t know why these spasms are happening Naruto. Where’s the Fox?”

“Probably reading a book…laughing his flea infested hide off…taking a vacation…I don’t fucken know.”

Sasuke sat up hiding his frustration as he prepared to put Naruto back on his back. “I think we have 3 days to get home unless they’re coming out after us….can you hack it?”

Naruto threw a thumb up. “To get well just so I can beat your ass? You bet. OUCH! Watch what you’re doing creep!”

“It’s not easy carting your ramen smelling fat hide everywhere!”

“Fuck you Sasuke!”

“Grrrrr….” Naruto musted up the strength to slap Sasuke off the head.

*The Leaf Village*

“Right now to be brutally honest, I can’t afford to send any Shinobi out looking for Sasuke and Naruto, our numbers leave us dangerously exposed.”

Sakura’s shoulders dropped and her emotions wavered a bit before Kakashi placed a hand on her. “Easy Sakura.”

“We must owe some confidence in Sasuke Uchiha’s abilities, I’m sure he’ll be home soon with Naruto nagging him all the way.”

Kakashi raised a hand. “It wouldn’t hurt for me to send my Nin-Dogs out in a search arc since they are external shinobi at no cost to our village.”

“I agree. You may do that Kakashi but don’t even consider going yourself just yet.” Tsunade warned. “We must remain on guard for more of Orochimaru’s tricks should he decide to pop out someplace while the village is weak.”

Kakashi and Sakura walked out from the Hokage’s office and to the front gate where Kakashi made the intricate hand signs to call forth his pack of Nin-dogs, led by Pakun the snout faced pug.

“You called?” The pug said as he scratched himself. “Damn fleas! Every time I come when you call I get fleas! Kakashi you promised you’d fix this!”

“I’m…..still working on a potion.” Kakashi said, his grin evidenced under his mask.

“I expected as much.” Pakun replied brooding. “So…you want us to find Uchiha and Uzamaki?”

“No one can do it better.” Kakashi replied with a shrug.

Pakun growled. “save the vanity speeches. Alright!” Pakun turned to the other nin-dogs with an upturned paw. “We fan out in an arc and look for those two brats, a single day’s travel and then we hold for two. Hopefully Sasuke hasn’t cloaked their movements or finding them will be a real bitch…..forward!”

The nin-dogs vanished in small puffs of dirt.

Kakashi stood brooding, Sakura could tell. “Sensei? You don’t look confident.”

“I taught Sasuke a little too well maybe. I’m betting more on Naruto being the clown who gets them found…if not, and they’re hurt or wounded….the Nin-dogs will run right over them.”

Kakashi patted Sakura. “All we have now is mere providence.”

end of chapter 4


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*Late afternoon*

Sasuke leaned against a tree wiping a damp cloth on his face and trying to keep his focus on the surrounding trees and brush. Every few moments he looked down at Naruto and felt more at ease that the wounded hyperactive ninja was at least sounding better though not looking better.

“Tell me about your Mom?” Naruto suddenly asked.

Sasuke turned his head. “What?”

“Your Mom. What was she like?”

Sasuke turned his head back around. “I’d rather not.”

Naruto tried to lift a leg and snorted in frustration. “The least you could do is talk. Lying here with nothing to do….blows. I just want to hear what having a Mom was like.”

Sasuke snorted. “You couldn’t possibly understand. I don’t feel like living…”

“Bad memories? You’re not ashamed of her?”

Sasuke snarled. “She’s dead you stupid idiot!”

Naruto sighed. For a moment there was silence between them.

“She had the softest lap.” Sasuke suddenly said.

Naruto smirked. “A soft lap?”

Sasuke huffed fondly. “Strange huh? Of all the things I know about my mother? Her lap. She was the softest pillow, she had an inner knack for making even the worst things better just by holding your head in her lap.”

Naruto smiled. “I have dreams of having a Mom and most of them are just like that. Holding me in her arms and rocking me to sleep all folded up in her lap.”

Sasuke nodded. “She had a way of running over my father, no matter how angry he got she could make him melt.”

Naruto took a deep breath. “The headaches are gone.”

Sasuke packed up the camp and pulled Naruto onto his back. “We have to cross that Massif to enter the land of fire. I’d rather you walk. If you’re pulling a stunt with your bad legs Naruto…I swear I’ll smack you silly.”

Naruto smirked. “Smack me? Are you getting weak?”

“Shut up and sleep or do something constructive?”

As Sasuke began to walk through the thick brush around him, Naruto mustered up the strength to start singing….

“Weeeeeeeeee are the ninja of the mighty leaf.”
“Behind the lines of the enemy we creap.”
“Hope you keep guard up and look when we sneak.”
“Before We cut you down right where you lay and sleep.”

Sasuke frowned at the lame singing attempt. “Do you mind?! I’ve heard that same school song over and over till my ears bleed and I don’t want to hear it again.”

“So cheerful. You never laugh.” Naruto fussed. “Wanna hear a joke?”

“Not really. Being an idiot you never tell em right.”

Naruto snatched a nipple and twisted it.

“Ouch! Damn it Naruto!”

“You said to make sure I was still with you!” Naruto shrugged then struggled to pull himself away as a wave of sudden nausea flowed over him and his vision suddenly tightened. “Sasuke! Sasuke!....”

Sasuke lowered him down just in time to escape being puked upon. Naruto’s body spasm’d violently for a moment then stilled…

He awoke wet and hungry much to Sasuke’s hidden relief. Naruto saw his torn up jump suit hanging on tree limbs not far away and felt cold air blowing over him. “What happened? He asked weakly.

“I should have been more careful.” Sasuke replied. “Your jump suit caused you to sweat too much, you had heat shock and a seizure.”

Naruto sighed. “I think I know why I can’t get to the fox…the fight with those ass holes exhausted him. I must have drained his chakrah something crazy.”

Sasuke nodded. “I agree. Judging by the destruction you left behind.”

Naruto grimaced. “Tell me the truth…I’m really screwed up..”

“No.” Sasuke snorted. “You’re tough. We’ll get home.”

“I’m shocked you even give a darn.”

Sasuke frowned. “You know why I care Naruto? Because by fate I’m stuck with your stupid ass! I didn’t want to get paired up with such an idiot like you but thanks to your wonderful Iruka-Sensei’s ideas of forming teams, I got fucken shafted!”

“Don’t you talk about Iruka-Sensei like that!” Naruto snarled. He then grimaced at the headache that was upon him again.

“Oh I forgot…he’s like a father to you.” Sasuke snarled.

Naruto rolled away. “Go fuck yourself Sasuke…You just wait, I’ll beat your ass into the dirt and leave you crying like a little bitch.”

Sasuke stood up and groaned. “What ever Naruto, like I care.”

*Evening*

He is running through the darkened woods, the trees shaped in hideous forms about him, their branches like outstretched demon claws try to ensnare him…

He makes the sign for the multi-clone but his arms are suddenly snatched and pulled apart by terrifyingly large arms…

He struggles against the creature dressed in Samurai armor, it’s demonic eyes burning into the pit of his stomach…

Another comes along, brutish and hideous. It’s fangs drip saliva, it’s tongue drooling over him as if he were a prize from some Sogi game…

His pants are ripped away, his jacket and shirt shreaded…

One holds him, the other forces itself between his legs…

Naruto screams and cries at the brutal violation, he sees to the side a chibi form of the fox and beckons it to help him. It sits there…it’s face showing approval…mockery….and a revengeful glee of hate…

He awakens gasping for breath, his eyes wide with terror! He can’t breath! Sasuke has grabbed him by the shoulders but he can’t breath! Is he dying?!

“NARUTO?!.....NARUTO, YOU’RE HYPERVENTALATING CALM DOWN!! NARUTO!!” Sasuke watches as his eyes roll back into his head. “NARUTO!”

Naruto collapses into Sasuke’s arms and faints. “Come on Naruto….Come on….breath!” Sasuke feels for a pulse….”Son of a bitch!”

He lays Naruto flat on the ground and tilts his head back. “Come on Naruto!”

Sasuke fills with dread. Naruto isn’t moving, isn’t breathing, what can he do? He plows through the notebook searching…”Damn it…”

Suddenly there’s a soft gasp…and relief as Naruto’s eyes flutter. “Sigh…dear God.”

Before Naruto comes to his senses, he doesn’t see the reaction, doesn’t feel the tight grip on his hand nor the glint of tears rolling out of Sasuke’s eyes. The Uchiha steps away for a moment, explaining the flowing droplets as exhaustion and fatigue….at first.

He comes back to sit by Naruto, who looks up at the star filled sky through the break in the forest canopy silent at first…

“I’m sorry.” He says tiredly.

“For what?” Sasuke replies brooding.

“For being such a burden.” Naruto tears up.

“I told you to stop crying.” Sasuke snorts.

“You don’t give a shit at all do you?!”

“Naruto…”

“Well I’m sorry I weight you down! I’m sorry I’m a pain in your ass! I’m fucken sorry I got put on your team!”

Sasuke looks down and snorts. “You have nothing to be sorry for. You’re just you Naruto and I guess had it been Choji, Neji or anyone else with me and Sakura…I’d go crazy.”

Naruto pursed his lips.

“To be honest.” Sasuke said as he stood up. “You’ve made everything insane and crazy and I’ve come to enjoy it.”

Sasuke bent down smirking. “That’s why I won’t let you die so easily you crazy, idiot, loser, knuckleheaded bastard. I don’t want to get board.”

Sasuke drew a kunai knife and spun it. “I’m gonna range out a bit and do some recon. Don’t worry, I won’t let the boggy man steal you.”

Naruto snarled. “Insensitive prick.”

“That’s team mate insensitive prick….loser.”

end of chapter 5


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*Hidden Leaf Village*

Tsunade was head long into the daily paper mill grind of endless reports when a Jonin came through her door and stood before her desk with his hard hat tucked under his right arm. His left arm was pinned to his side, a reminder of a battle 20 years earlier that left him partially paralyzed.

Tsunade looked up. “What is it Master Kushino?”

“I’ve heard that two of our finest Genin haven’t come back from their mission and that you can’t spare any Shinobi to go look for them.”

“No. Don’t even consider it.”

Kushino stood sternly. “I have a company of one hundred Lady, let me take them out to search…just five to ten miles out, give those two a few friendly beacons to shoot for.”

“I said no, Master Kushino. I thought my orders were clear enough, is everyone deaf? These aren’t toddlers you know.”

Tsunade relaxed. “I admire and do deeply respect what your students did during the battle of Kohana, the risks you all took were admirable but I can not risk a single life nor my finest engineers for two Genin who possess the proper training, you are not skilled front line combatants.”

Kushino bowed. “I understand. You know I had to ask my Lady.”

Tushino turned smartly and walked out the door leaving Tsunade with a smile. “You’re not the first visitor I had all day.”

*Abuyamei Park*

Lee, Neji, Sakura, Ino and Hinata sat on the shoji tables as the sun began to slide over the buildings beyond the playground. Hinata was dividing her interest between a book she’d been reading and looking at Sakura’s fidgeting hands.

“Sakura.” She said softly. “Being worried will make you sick.”

Lee sat tapping his cane against the table. He’d been slowly attempting to re-energize his hand to hand Jutsu since his battle with Garra…unfortunately his desire over-ran his wisdom and he tore his left knee Maniscus muscle a week earlier. “I do not understand why the Hokage is being so stubborn? Yes we are short handed at the moment but surely we can allow at least two genin with special talents to go search for Naruto and Sasuke?”

Neji lifted a finger. “Sufficient time hasn’t elapsed yet for the Hokage to become worried. It would take at the least 5 to 7 days to get here on foot from the place Sakura said the fight happened. Give Sasuke one or two days to find Naruto and judge the obvious problems with a big mouth upstart like Naruto and a self-confident lone wolf like Sasuke and it may take them two weeks to get back. I hope they at least enjoy their vacation.”

Ino smirked. ‘Who do you think will kill the other first?”

“INO!” Sakura snarled.

“Oh come on Sakura, admit it, you wouldn’t bat an eye if that orange jumpsuit wearing buffoon accidentally got himself erased would you?”

Hinata chimed in. “That’s a cruel thing to say Ino. Naruto is smarter than you think.”

Lee pursed his lips. “I’m more inclined towards the busted limb theory. I’ll bet they come back with a leg each and two black eyes.”

“You’re all being so callus!” Sakura snapped. “The fight Naruto got us into was enormous! Now who knows what’s happened to them both, You’d all better be hoping your inconsiderate thoughts don’t turn into something terrible.”

Neji cross his arms. “Sakura, believe me, if I truly wanted to be callus…you’d know it. I only state things from known facts. If Naruto or Sasuke have fallen into a terrible situation, it would fly in the face of serious odds in their favor. You know them enough to feel it yourself.”

Sakura took a deep breath. “It doesn’t erase the worries.”

*Early evening*

Sasuke was finding the negotiation of a hill to be a difficult and painful strain on his calves. His pace slowed considerably so that he lowered Naruto and sat wincing.

“You know…” Sasuke said as he groaned. “Carrying you has brought back some memories of Itachi?”

Naruto stayed silent.

“You say nothing?” Sasuke asked.

Naruto looked at him. “I….didn’t want to bring back bad memories.”

Sasuke shifted himself. “Actually they were good ones. Itachi used to carry me from kindergarten every day rain or shine. He was 15 then, I was 4. Nothing got between him and doing that, I can’t remember how many times my Dad chewed him out. He’d miss mission starts and my father would lay into him…”How DARE you DISOBEY my ORDERS!” and Itachi would say. “I have to bring my little brother home, he expects it of me.”

Naruto chewed on a spirit leaf sprinkled with medicine. “You talk like you don’t hate him.”

“I don’t think I’ll ever know the truth of what drove him…he certainly won’t tell me.”

Naruto pursed his lips. “I bet you were a dull “yes puppy” around the house. Probably as anal then as you are now.”

Sasuke smirked. “I was a fucking terrorist from 5 to 8. Itachi used to give me sugar cane as a treat, I was spoiled rotten. I got away with murder and my victim was always him. That’s what started my wish to be better than him.”

“Jealousy? You?” Naruto said smiling.

“Yeah! Because it was Itachi this and Itachi that…everything was Itachi with my Dad and I wanted it to be Sasuke this and that…..so I gave Itachi hell.”

“I can’t see you as a trickster.” Naruto smirked.

“One time I ambushed my brother from the top of the house, hit him right in the face with an egg! Up he came….whoosh!....”Sasuke get back here!”

Sasuke paused in reflection. “I tripped and started falling off the roof…Itachi snatched me, threw me back up and fell off. He landed hard and twisted his ankle. My father tore him apart.”

Naruto laughed. “Oh my God! “Ow! Ow! Ow!”

“Laughter will kill you.” Sasuke said. “Well anyway…I think Itachi reached his tolerance? I kinda figured that out when he came in my room with a bamboo paddle. He beat my ass black, I couldn’t sit for a week!”

Naruto played with his lips. “You know? I’ve thought about what it would be like to have an older brother? You’d be my nightmare.”

Sasuke snorted. “You’d be dead before you were 10. But I always wanted to have the chance to be an older brother. I wouldn’t make the mistakes Itachi made.”

Naruto frowned. “While we were coming up here…I…finally got to see the fox. I saw one of his eyes but he didn’t talk to me, he didn’t insult me like he usually does, he didn’t acknowledge me at all.”

Sasuke pursed his lips. “Has he done this before?”

“Yeah…once or twice.” Naruto looked worried. “You don’t think there’s something wrong with him?”

Sasuke shook his head. “I can’t say. You still need that chakrah store of his, you need to badger the shit out of him.”

Naruto gestured. “Can we get to the top of the hill before nightfall?”

“I’ll try.” Sasuke said as he pulled Naruto on his back and struggled up. “When we get home we should challenge Lee and Master Guy to a piggy back race. I think we could kick their sorry butts.”

“Heck yeah!” Naruto snarled. “Let’s bet em too…something super expensive.”

end of chapter 6


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*Ten miles from Kohana*

The nin-dogs met in a circle frowning at each other. “Nothing!” Said the Akita, Matuda. “Not a scent. Not a whiff. I don’t even think Uchiha or Uzamaki are trying to hide each other boss, I mean they are long gone!”

Pakun snorted. “We have to go back and convince Lady Tsunade that they had enough time to get home, no more screwing about out here. We’re going back to Kakashi now!”

*Sakura’s apartment*

Ino knocked on the door and started walking away when Sakura came out looking raged and worn out.

“Shit, did you stay up all night?” Ino inquired. “You look miserable.”

Sakura perked up, or tried too until her fatigue shown through. “I didn’t sleep at all.”

Ino pushed her back inside. “Get in bed and I’ll make you some of my Mom’s tea.”

“Ino!”

“Shut-up and do it.” Ino forced. “What Sasuke would say if he saw you this messed up.”

Sakura sighed. “Probably that it annoyed him, that it was troublesome, that I was slacking.”

“So typical.” Ino fussed. “He leaves so many teases, I think he’s a devil against all girls.”

Sakura sighed deeply. “I had a night terror…he and Naruto were captured and I saw Sasuke beheaded…” Sakura started crying. “Oh Ino…what if they’re both…”

“Stop balling.” Ino said as she crossed her arms. “I swear that is so unbecoming of a ninja woman.”

Sakura snarled. “Fuck you! What help you are always trying to trick yourself around Sasuke!”

“Grrrrr….who’s talking about tricking herself!”

“Bitch!”

“Whore!”

They went at it! From outside the apartment it sounded as if a war was exploding and the building was taking bombs! Konahamaru narrowly missed being hit off the head by a chair that came flying through a broken window! He scurried up the stairs and kicked open the door…

“I’ll save you Sakura……chan?” He stopped like a statue to see Sakura in her bra and panties chocking Ino in the disaster that was her apartment….

“GET OUT OF HERE YOU LITTLE PERVERT!!”

“Son of a bitch!” Konahamaru screamed as he fell down the ladder to escape the enraged Sakura.

*Hokage’s Office
Late evening *

Kakashi stood before Tsunade’s desk with his arms folded while Guy Sensei, Iruka and another Jonin, Endo Hajitske, took seats on each side of the room.

“That’s what my Nin-Dogs report. No sight, no smell, not a clue.”

It was a difficult choice. Tsunade was obviously challenged between trusting Naruto’s good fortune, Sasuke’s brilliance or making the call to send Shinobi out on what could be a time consuming reaction to shear worry. She sat back with a deep sigh…

“My answer is firm. We are not going to send people to look for them. I’ll wait four more days at the least.”

Kakashi wanted to fuss, you could tell by his movements he was itching to start a fight but when the Hokage makes an order…especially one of the 3 gifted Sanin? You shut your stupid trap.

Tsunade sighed. “Kakashi…if you want to go out there I won’t impede you. But please have understanding at the least as to why I made this decision. I’m sure they’re all right, let them grow up.”

Kakashi moaned. He just hoped they hadn’t killed each other by now. He reacted to the sudden flash of lightening outside as a storm was brewing over the vast wilderness beyond the village.

*Ten Miles from the Hidden Leaf
Night-time.*

Sasuke sat up alone at the camp fire and looked every so often to check on Naruto. A smile slipped out every so often as he stoked the fire with a stick. How wonderful the feeling was, to have joy in his heart after so many years shielding himself from external pain. He could have denied it in public, made every insult possible to keep the distance wide between them but in the end, like most people who were unluckly enough to run into this knuckleheaded fool…

Sasuke had finally been bit and the poison both joyful and wonderful had taken hold.

Lee was right about “The fire of youth.” Naruto was flooded with it and Sasuke had his hands full dealing with it. Their rivalry, for all its intensity and bad humors, had been a brotherhood and Sasuke had been enriched by it.

Naruto was a bastard, a mentally hardened, stone walled, crazy bastard. He had been beatened and abused in the most terrible and horrible ways. Sasuke teared up, not because of what was done but by how Naruto was standing up to it. Never faultering, never quiting, never retreating. Sasuke perked up proudly. There had been a change in their relationship, a change wonderfully marked as Sasuke bent down to look Naruto in the face and gently kissed him on the forehead.

“I….” Sasuke tried not to cry. “My Tomadachi….my brother….my friend….I love you.”

Sasuke brought his forehead to Naruto’s and sobbed, his hand softly rubbing Naruto’s hair. He smiled as he head the soft humming from Naruto’s throat, obviously a reply in deep sleep of equal contentment.

Sasuke rolled around and laid close, a hand grasping Naruto’s tightly. Things had changed, Sasuke vowed to defend him to the death if need be. But for now and for the first time in a long while….Sasuke drifted off to a peaceful rest.

*Morning*

Sasuke awoke to see Naruto sitting up under a nearby tree looking away towards the valley where the Hidden Leaf village lay. “How did you move?” Sasuke asked.

“Well I didn’t walk.” Naruto replied. “I can feel tingling in my legs but I still can’t move em.”

“Are your eyes better?”

“Still a little blurry.”

Sasuke pursed his lips. “You know…my house is too large for me?”

“Well duh! You only live in a humungus compound by yourself.” Naruto said smirking.

“Yeah…I was thinking, since you’ll probably be spending a lot of time recovering, why should you put up with a hospital bed and bothersome doctors? I have plenty of room for a room mate.”

Naruto’s face drooped. “You…..you want me?”

“I didn’t stutter.” Sasuke said smiling. “Of course once you’re ok you can go back to that place you call an apartment if you want too.”

Naruto pursed his lips. “I dunno….we might end up killing each other after a week.”

Sasuke laughed. “Like I said I have plenty of room. And you can forget ramen for a while. You need “food” as in full course meals. Trust me, I can cook.”

Naruto smirked. “Next you’ll ask me for a date.”

Sasuke smacked him off the head. “Shut up you idiot. If you dare turn down my invite, I won’t wait to kick your ass.”

“You absolutely mean it? You want me to shack up with you?”

Sasuke held his hands out. “It would be my honor my Hokage.”

Naruto felt awash with joy. Sasuke had recognized him, the very thing he’d fought so hard to feel at last. He reached out a hand and took Sasuke’s with a strong grip. “I accept. Let’s get home before Granny Tsunade has a PMS attack.”

Sasuke’s mind drifted backwards as he felt Naruto’s weight come upon his back. A time when small thirsty arms stretched for the happiness of an older brother come to pick up his giggling younger. Naruto’s hands came around and patted Sasuke’s chest, shaking his shirt as if to say. “We’re going home together.”

Sasuke gave them a confident slap and felt Naruto’s head nestle itself in the back of his neck. There arose a sniffle…a few soft sniffles and then…

“Sasuke….my Tomadachi…my brother….I love you.”

Sasuke nodded affectionately. “I know Naruto.”

Every step had purpose, weight, strength. Sasuke felt alive, determined, far stronger than he had ever been as he walked through the woods. He felt his long stored hate subside and looked forward to a different life. One he would share with his new family…his best friend.

end of chapter 8


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*The Hidden Leaf Village
West Gate*

Master Kushino walked atop the high wall on the bamboo and spruce scaffolding guiding his morning work crew of carpenter Genin in building new watch stations near the West Gate. He stopped when he spied a youngster having problems with a smoothing tool.

“No Ishi…no…evenly, lightly over the wood. You leave dips if you go to hard.” He watched the youngster work the tool and nodded. “Very good.”

He saw another not using a hammer properly. “Sakro…Thump on top of the handle and strike. You’ll bend less nails.”

Kushino continued to observe his students till a movement caught his eye when his head turned out towards the woodland beyond the wall. Slowly he removed his scratched up work glasses and focused intently on the figure as he cleared the brush…

“Uchiha?” He said to himself before bolting from the platform, flying down a rope and banging on a hanging scrap of metal. “COME QUICKLY! COME QUICKLY!! UCHIHA IS BACK!”

The noise brought the town to alarm! Ino ran by Sakura’s apartment and banged on the door. SAKURA! SASUKE’S BACK!”

Sasuke could hear the growing commotion and smiled brightly. “We’re home Naruto… I can finally get you off my back.”

Sasuke shook his head when Naruto didn’t reply. “Wake up sleepy head. We’re home.”

Sasuke stopped and jumped a little. “Hey…come on Naruto, wake up.”

He felt for a hand and found the arms dangling. A feel of a wrist replaced the happiness with sudden horror…”Nai……no, no, no…..no!”

Sasuke quickly slipped Naruto off his back and hovered over him. “Naruto? Naruto? Naruto wake up!” Sasuke shook him. “God damn it Naruto stop this shit! Wake up!”

A horde of people were running up out of the gate, the first two being stretcher bearing medical ninjas who slid to a stop. One of them gently pushed Sasuke away while the other bent over Naruto.

“Why isn’t he waking up! Naruto!” Sasuke screamed.

The medical ninja searched for a pulse, pulled out a stethoscope and pushed it under Naruto’s shirt. His reaction when it came was one of tragic disaster…

Sasuke shook his head, his face lost color, contorted in shock….

Then he went mad. “GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM HIM!”

The medical ninja holding Sasuke struggled to restrain the screaming Uchiha and got socked in the kisser by a powerful punch. He was throwing people aside like rag dolls. “NO! GET WAY FROM HIM! NARUTO! NARUTO STOP FUCKING AROUND!”

Kakashi tried to snatch Sasuke off but the maddened ninja kicked him in the shin and dove to grab Naruto before anyone dared to try. “LEAVE HIM ALONE!” Sasuke snorted tearfully as he grabbed Naruto by the arms and pulled him onto his back. “I’m taking him home, I promised I’d take him home…”

Kakashi started pushing people back, calming them down as Sasuke pulled Naruto close to him and started stubling towards the gate. “Let’s go home huh?” He said. “We’ll get you home and everything will be ok.”

Tsunade and Shizune got to the gate just as Sasuke walked up. “He’s tired Lady Hokage, just very tired. I’m taking him home.” Sasuke was fighting away the pain in his body, the ruin in his heart. He was blind to everything now, to the wailing of Tsunade as she collapsed at the gate. The screams of Hinata as Neji struggled to hold her, the pain of little Akimaru as he howled in grief on the shoulders of his sobbing master, Lee pounding his fists against Master Guy’s chest….And Iruka-Sensei….who stood so shocked that Konohanamaru’s crying against his chest couldn’t move him.

“Let me get you home.” Sasuke kept saying over and over as he ached and hurt climbing up the stairs to Naruto’s apartment. He gave the door a kick that nearly broke it from its hinges and carried Naruto through so many memories to his bed.

Sasuke sounded happy but was on the verge of a breakdown as he pulled a cup from the sink in the kitchen and tried to feed Naruto some water. He spoke softly to him over and over not seeing Iruka slowly walking up behind him.

“Sasuke?” Iruka said crying. “Sasuke…..please…..he’s…..he’s gone.”

Iruka took the cup from Sasuke’s hands and the young ninja turned to him, his eyes beckoning him to fix the ills, make things right, set time back, do something…

“Sasuke….Naruto is dead.” Iruka said wavering in tears as he pulled Naruto’s jacket open. “The seal is gone…the fox is dead.”

Sasuke’s mouth quivered, his face anguished and 10 years worth of stored pain came welling forth in a great sound of released crying. He pulled Naruto into his chest and wailed…back and forth he cried and screamed and cried. Iruka crashed to the floor on his knees and pulled himself to Sasuke’s side, cradling him in shared unrestrained grief.

Sasuke had to be nearly dragged from the apartment by other loving hands. Sakura and Iruka walked with him away from the ever growing heartbreak as people heard the news and rushed to hope it wasn’t true.

Sadness had come again to the leaf village. Unseen was Kakashi, who away from questing eyes had collapsed at the ninja memorial from a broken heart.

end of chapter 9


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

*The Hidden Leaf Village
North gate*

The one day travel by horse between Tamari and Garra was mostly a quiet one. During the overnight there was a brief talk about Naruto, the Battle of Kohana but not elaborate or time consuming. Garra spoke with a wisdom that surprised Tamari. He was 16 and had the eloquence and speech of a Kage in his 70’s. Everything to him now was as simple and matter of fact as a blade of grass. She chided him though on his attempts at humor, the first time she dared to tell him he sucked at anything. “Well I’m not perfect…oops, Desert Coffin my critics I forgot…yes, I am perfect now what did you say?”

The banter was enjoyable as was the food. Two years in the woods seemed to make Garra an able master of wild grains as well as sand. She reflected on these sudden changes as the two of them rode up to the gate.

The guard for the day was a Chunin, Noriko of the Kurama Clan. She saw and recognized Garra as the Kazekage and was about ready to perform the ritual welcome by gate watchers for such distinguished persons when Garra stopped her with a raised hand. “That won’t be required today. I wish to visit the Hokage and I don’t think we have time for any brilliant flourishes.”

Kurama bowed in respect, grabbed the gate phone and called Shizune directly.

As they made their way through the village, there were few signs of any lasting grief over the loss of Naruto save some pictures still left up in the windows of some houses and a ramen shop decorated in black bunting with a picture of Naruto and the owner adorning the street side. “Obviously his favorite place.” Tamari said smiling.

Lady Tsunade’s office

Shizune stepped aside as Garra made his entrance, extending his arms and clasping Tsunade’s with a cheerful warmth.

“Garra, welcome home.”

“Friend of friends.” He replied, ever remindful of the grace that was shown to the people of the Sand despite Orochimaru’s vile trickery. They sat down together at the small coffee table while Shizune brought in food and drink.

“My…it seems you have changed.” Tsunade said surprised.

“What is it with this idea of change?” Garra asked with his arms up. “I know, must be the hair…do you see any gray Tamari?”



“Believe me Lady Hokage, it’s just as strange to me.” Tamari said smirking. “I wonder if he’s not pulling an act on all of us.”

Garra waved her off. “The reason I am here is obvious….Naruto.”

Tsunade’s face softened. “He was so close to the village. Sasuke Uchiha never saw him go. The embolism was mercifully quick.” She looked as if she’d lose her composure.

“I was told…by Tamari…that he fought magnificently.” Garra paused. “His death is a great tragedy.”

“I can’t say no one feels the loss more than me.” Tsunade said as she sat back restraining her grief. “So much promise and energy taken by a simple thing. I feel responsible.”

Garra moaned. “I’m here not only to grieve personally but to make sure in some way that his death isn’t taken lightly. I feel the future rode much on Naruto’s spirit and that he did not give his life in vein.”

Garra stood up. “I do not wish to stay long nor delay further my Lady but there are of course others too see before I visit Naruto’s grave.”

Tsunade nodded slowly. “He is buried in the Uchiha Clan cemetery.”

Garra paused. “The Uchiha? I can’t see how that’s possible. It’s customary for only clan members to be buried in the same family plot due to superstitions.”

“Sasuke Uchiha demanded it strongly. You should visit him also, I fear he is drowning in anguish and distress.”

Garra replied with a bow and left with Tamari. “First…I must find Rock Lee.”

Mounting their horses, Garra and Tamari asked about as they made their way through the center of the Village and out towards the Hidden Leaf’s beginners academy grounds where they heard the loud banter of Lee’s Sensei, Guy.

Tamari chuckled. “He’s still making his hair up in that wild bowl cut!”

“From the sounds of it he’s also torturing some prospects.” Garra said as he stopped his horse and dismounted. He watched as the towering figure dwarfed his new charges and was taking them around the athletic grounds extolling them with the “Fires of Youth.” exaltations he’d become known for.

“Master Guy?” Garra remarked as they passed by. “You need to compensate for their short legs.”


Guy Sensei stopped with a slide and made a flying leap over the school fence to a perfect landing before Garra without so much as a shudder. “Ah! Master Garra! The time has been all too long since your last visit! I trust this time it’s on better terms?”

“Yes.” Garra replied as he looked at Guy’s students. “I see Lee isn’t with you?”

Guy smiled widely. “Ah yes! Well as you know Lee is now an accomplished Chunin so he has begun teaching advanced Genin in hand to hand Taijutsu. If you follow that dirt road for about a mile, you should catch Lee in the clearing working over a punching bag.”

Garra bid Guy a good day and rode with Tamari through the small clump of woods. The sound of leather being smashed by contact blows grew with every falling hoof…

end of chapter 11


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

“KERSMACK! KERSMACK! SMACK SMACK KERSMACK!” How many is that now?” Lee asked Kirano, his targeted Genin.

“518 Sensei.” The young boy replied as he danced about with his fist revolving around his face.

“Continue! And pick up the pace, you have 500 more to go.” Lee replied with a determined face. His charge was aching with exhaustion. “Don’t stop! Keep your mind focused! One more punch will mean the difference between life and death on a mission, one punch more!”

“KERSMACK!.....KERSMACK! KERSMACK!”

“You are not putting enough force into it! I want to feel this bag lift me off the ground now PUNCH!!”

Lee looked behind Kirano to see Garra and Tamari come through the opening in the trail. “Continue to punch…I want this bag to go flying till you break the rope!”

Lee approached Garra’s horse and bowed deeply. “Welcome Kagekaze! I am honored…”

Garra lifted a hand. “I swear is there not one person who can drop the silly titles and just call me Garra?”

“Part of the job Garra.” Tamari snorted. “The fringe benefits.”

Garra dismounted his horse and huffed as he approached Lee. “Not where my friends are concerned.” He embraced Lee and patted him on the shoulder. “A chunin and a Sensei, so good to see you again Lee.”

“It is an honor my friend. You….have heard about?”

Garra nodded. “If it had been the midst of a desperate battle, it would have been easier to take.”

Lee nodded. “The funeral was moving…especially the eulogy from Sasuke Uchiha. He couldn’t read it, he couldn’t attend the funeral he was so devastated. I never heard such eloquence…Naruto would have wept.”

Garra nodded. “If you can…I wish to have a copy of it before I go back to the Sand Village. One of my first duties after so long will be to tell the people of his sacrifice.”

Lee held back sobbing over it. “You will go and see Sasuke? I think everyone here has tried to console him. Many of us worry he may try to end his life.”

Garra nodded. “I intend too. We will have time to talk after I pay my due respects.”

*The Uchiha Family compound
Mid-afternoon*

Garra finished reading the eulogy copy Lee had provided. Tamari reached out to hold him as he sat crying for a brief moment. “That powerful?” She asked him.

“It must have taken him a day or more to compose it.” Garra said as he dismounted and pulled the sand gord off his back. “It is a symphony….hold the gord Tamari, I don’t think bringing it inside would be appropriate.”

Not seeing Sasuke in the immediate front, Garra looked around and found the Uchiha family burial plot. It was arranged according to status with the elders in front from oldest to youngest with children next followed by clan members. The place where Naruto was buried was striking. It was close to where Sasuke’s own parents were buried after their murder, in a plot reserved for the sons of the parents.

The stone was a sky blue marble adorned with a beautifully carved 9-tail chibi fox as if it were in peaceful slumber. The name was scribed underneath. The inscription below read…”Hero, warrior, Tomadachi forever.”

Garra knelt down, removed a hand full of sand from a pocket in his vestment and sprinkled it atop the still fresh dirt that was further adorned with stuffed animals, letters, candles, flowers, chopsticks, ramen cups and toys.

“My dear friend.” Garra spoke quietly. “Savior of my soul who restored my humanity, who gave me my life’s purpose…I’m so sorry I could not have been there at the end.” Garra started to cry again, his tears falling onto the dirt. “You are deeply missed. If by chance you made it to paradise, I pray you have been given your dream and that our ancestors have welcomed you into the hall of Kage with honor.”

Garra stood up, kissed the headstone and bid Naruto a goodbye before searching for Sasuke. He soon found him, and a girl obviously, sitting together at the end of a small pier over a pond at the far end of the Uchiha compound. Garra stayed back behind a tree watching the girl’s attempt to console the grief stricken boy. A glance told Garra that it was Hinata of the Huga clan. She gave Sasuke a hug and walked from the pier wiping her eyes. She didn’t notice Garra as she passed the tree crying.

end of chapter 12


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

He moved slowly, removing his sandals at the foot of the pier and pausing to think of what to say. Sasuke paid him no mind as he walked up behind him.

“Uchiha…it’s Garra.”

Sasuke slowly looked back. His face looked worn out and tired. His eyes wanted something and obviously no one had been able to fill the need.

“May I sit down?” Garra asked quietly. Sasuke nodded.

“It’s been some time. The last we met it was under terrible violence. I come to you now as a friend equally aggrieved at our mutual loss.”

Sasuke shook…”I’ve lost my parents…I’ve lost my clan….I’ve lost my older brother…and now…..now I’ve lost my dearest friend…I can’t…..I can’t take it anymore. I just want to die and get it over with.”

Garra rested a hand on Sasuke’s shoulder. “Perhaps you’ve heard this a hundred times… I wonder what Naruto would think seeing you like this. I think he would be distressed, perhaps enraged. You do him no honor thinking of throwing away a gift he cherished so much.”

Sasuke looked at Garra hard. “Yes….I know you’re thinking of suicide Sasuke. You can’t hide it very well.”

Sasuke clenched his teeth, his eyes were hurting from all the crying…so much since nothing was coming from them. “I don’t know what to do! Every time I’m close to someone I love, I lose them! I can’t go through it anymore….I can’t…..”

Garra nodded and pursed his lips. “Yes…it would be so easy to throw it away given what you’ve suffered but wisdom has shown me that what you’d leave behind could be far worse, to say nothing of how reduced the meaning of Naruto’s sacrifice would be. I have no acute gift of prophecy but I am confident in my instincts that the child you saved and delivered into my hands may someday play a great role in the salvation of our world from an evil worse than Orochimaru.”

Garra placed his hand on Sasuke’s shoulder. “I need you….yes…..need your talents, your skills….your spirit Sasuke. If you throw yourself away now? Naruto will have died for nothing.”

Sasuke lowered his head, his long hair covering his tired face. Garra lifted it by the chin. “Naruto’s dream can not be allowed to simply fade my friend. It is you who have the best of him now and there can only be one road for you to travel….that of a Hokage.”

Garra stood up and took a deep breath. “I’ve tried my best to give you courage. I can not influence your choice in life, only beseech you dearly to find new hope, new energy and new purpose as Naruto did so many times…make his sacrifice something worthy, not needlessly tossed away with another tragedy, I beg you.”

Sasuke looked back to watch Garra slowly walk away. He clenched his fists and wiped his face before walking off the pier and slowly across the compound to the family plot where he stood before the grave and took a few deep breaths…

“Naruto….help me. I’m so lost, so alone, so tired. Help me make up my mind…do you want me to go on or go after you? I need to know.”

Sasuke took off running. He ran through the streets, he ran through the gate, he ran around the Hokage mountain, up the side and up to the very edge of the 2nd Hokage’s memorial head.

He stood on the edge with his eyes closed and felt for something….a sign….a hand…that wonderful smiling whiskered face…

“Hey Dufus! Sasuke? Sasuke? Wake up prune puss!”

Sasuke suddenly shook his head and slowly his vision cleared to a close up look of those familiar eyes, that face….that blonde hair…

“Na?....Naruto?”

Naruto stood proudly showing off his strength. “You got it prune puss! I knocked you out! I kicked you so hard in the face that your ancestors lost teeth!”

Sasuke was overcome. He shook his head and jumped upon naruto with a hug! A hug and crying! He felt real, he smelled real, he sounded real!”

Naruto shuddered. “What the fuck?!” He grabbed Sasuke and pushed him off. “What are you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?! Damn what’s gotten into you jerk?!”

Sasuke stood dumbfounded with a splitting head ache as Naruto walked away. “Man I am so making you sorry! Hey everyone! Sasuke hugged me! I think he’s gay or something!”

Finally he came to his senses. Sasuke smirked and shook his head. “I’m glad that wasn’t real…oh you are so dead you stupid idiot.”

The end


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

awww.. that is sooo nice.
GAARA-KUN IS SOOOO SMART!! AHHH!! IM GOING MAJOR FANGIRL ALL OVER AGAIN!! AHH!! GAARA!! YOU ARE SOOO SMART AND KIND!! I LOVE YOU EVEN MORE!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## SeventhDan (May 4, 2008)

I believe Gaara will yet show an amazing amount of wisdom beyond his years in the coming episodes. There's something deeper about the character I think, with great challanges such as he and Naruto both bear can come great strength, intellegence and wisdom....or evil.

I'm glad that so far both of them have taken the former and not the later of the two.


----------



## headmaster (Nov 1, 2016)

I just read this now and I must say that this one is really worth reading!


----------

